# Elgin Bluebird Discussion Topic (what to do)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 2, 2015)

Nickanator and I sat down and took a look at the Elgin very closely via Facebook messenger and we both agree it is beyond restoration. Missing a little too much and what is there is a little too rough.

Here is what I want to ask you guys. If you had a BlueBird skeleton, how would you build it?

Could any speedo fit in that hole?

The last picture shows how bad the fork is bent. (That's my number one priority to Fix not replace)























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck (Jan 2, 2015)

I can see that thing with some custom deeply skirted fenders ala Indian Chief...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 2, 2015)

Straighten that fork and ride as is. Or, sell to me and I'll show you what I would do with it. ;o)

If you have trouble finding someone to straighten for you PM me and I'll hook you up with my guy. He is a professional frame and wheel straightener out here in California. You'll have to ship it to him, but he can also repair it as well as straighten if the metal is too fatigued to go back into shape, he has worked wonders on frames and forks for me since about 1980.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 2, 2015)

Balloonatic said:


> Straighten that fork and ride as is. Or, sell to me and I'll show you what I would do with it. ;o)




Project straighten fork starts tomorrow. 

I'll let you know if I have no luck.


----------



## slick (Jan 2, 2015)

Sell it to someone like me that way it can be restored to its former glory. The parts are out there.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 2, 2015)

slick said:


> Sell it to someone like me that way it can be restored to its former glory. The parts are out there.




I don't really want to do that because owning this bike is my dream as much as it is yours and a lot of collectors, I don't want to be looked down on because I'm not selling. 

I've only really considered one offer and it just didn't work out. That made me realize that I didn't want to sell that bad anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have trouble seeing it customized .  You inherited a rare desirable bike. If time/costs is not on your choice to restore it. I would either fix it and ride it as is or possibly trade it for some other bike that sparks your interests
Because that bike is not going to be cheap or easy to find the parts.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 2, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> I have trouble seeing it customized .  You inherited a rare desirable bike. If time/costs is not on your choice to restore it. I would either fix it and ride it as is or possibly trade it for some other bike that sparks your interests
> Because that bike is not going to be cheap or easy to find the parts.




And there is the beauty in your dilemma. If you never find one single part to finish the bike you still get to own one of your dream bikes...and ride it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with "customizing" this bike or just about any other for that matter, as long as nothing is done that can't be reversed...but even then: it's your bike, enjoy it and do with it what you want.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 2, 2015)

Found red paint! Redbird! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 2, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I see nothing wrong with "customizing" this bike or just about any other for that matter, as long as nothing is done that can't be reversed...but even then: it's your bike, enjoy it and do with it what you want.




Agreed, but I think I'm going to continue with putting just enough "correct" parts on it to make it rideable. Wheels, cranks, sprocket, etc.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Nickanator and I sat down and took a look at the Elgin very closely via Facebook messenger and we both agree it is beyond restoration. Missing a little too much and what is there is a little too rough.
> 
> Here is what I want to ask you guys. If you had a BlueBird skeleton, how would you build it?
> Could any speedo fit in that hole?
> The last picture shows how bad the fork is bent. (That's my number one priority to Fix not replace)




The bike is cool. And is restorable IMO. But Would end up costing $$$$$$$. That's might not be the way you want to go. It's your bike, if you want to customize it - go right a head. Me, I'd clean it up, add some better original parts, and ride it.


----------



## mike j (Jan 3, 2015)

That bike will look 100% better once you straighten that fork. A pair of Hookworms, I think, should make that look like a really cool bomber , as you collect your needed parts.


----------



## slick (Jan 3, 2015)

Let's say you have to spend 3k in missing parts, but what's the bike worth restored? $13k??? Pretty damn good deal and worth the wait to find the parts. The hardest one to find will be the seat. The rack was offered up for sale recently from a skylark but found its way back to that same skylark fortunately enough, the fenders have popped up for sale on ebay also veey recently. So parts wise, you will find them. You just need to search multiple times DAILY.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2015)

slick said:


> Let's say you have to spend 3k in missing parts, but what's the bike worth restored? $13k??? Pretty damn good deal and worth the wait to find the parts. The hardest one to find will be the seat. The rack was offered up for sale recently from a skylark but found its way back to that same skylark fortunately enough, the fenders have popped up for sale on ebay also veey recently. So parts wise, you will find them. You just need to search multiple times DAILY.




IMO that estimate is a little low for all the parts. And I think the hardest part to find would be the glass lens. And than add the cost of a real resto.

 This restored one has been on ebay since September. And it dropped about $4000. from it's first listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-ELG...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23485078a5


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a nos speedo... Cat is rt about glass len$$$$ The resto will kill most big hitter resto guys will charge $3000-$4500 to restore the paint and body.... NO Chrome included in that price .....LOL....That frame looks like it should be a rat rod type of bike. The one on Ebay is a deal... High end resto and parts are all there....


----------



## RJWess (Jan 4, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Agreed, but I think I'm going to continue with putting just enough "correct" parts on it to make it rideable. Wheels, cranks, sprocket, etc..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Make it a comfortable ride for you. What your 6’6” or something right? Get some period correct parts like some kind of putter stem or commander stem to extend the reach. Put some extra 30 inch wide torrrington bars on there and figure out a way to reverse the seatpost so you can push back that seat and have a nice enjoyable rider.


----------

